# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Mανούλα μου, μου λείπεις...

## marina6

Παιδιά καλησπέρα...Σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ ίσως βρω άτομα που θα με καταλάβουν...άτομα που έχουν περάσει ότι και γώ...
Πριν δύο μήνες περίπου έχασα τη μητέρα μου...Αρχικά, ένιωθα σαν να βλέπω τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου...Νόμιζα ότι είναι ψέμματα ...Ήμουν πιο ψύχραιμη...Ή ίσως αυτό ήθελα να νομίζω ...
Όσο περνάει ο καιρός όμως,όσο νιώθω την ανάγκη να της μιλήσω, να πω σε κάποιον τι με απασχολεί, πως πέρασα τη μέρα μου,να μιλήσω για οτιδήποτε βλέπω οτι χειροτερεύω...Παρόλο που νιώθω έντονα την παρουσία της καποιες φορές και παρόλο που την ονειρεύομαι σχεδόν καθημερινα...
Μου λείπει η Μανούλα μου γιατί ήταν ΜΑΝΑ με κεφαλαία γράμματα και θεωρώ πολύ αδικο το γεγονός ότι εφυγε...Ακόμη και τώρα που σας παραθέτω τα λόγια αυτά με πιάνουν τα κλάμματα...Είναι άδικο!Αυτό νιώθω συνέχεια!!Θυμό!!!Και μου λείπει πολυ..!!!Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...Κάποιες φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να προσπαθεί να μη σκέφτεται τιποτα...είναι σωστό αυτο?

----------


## dora-agxos

γεια σου μαρινα μου..ομολογω και εμενα με εκανες και δακρυσα,δεν ξερω τι να σου πω πραγματικα μιας και δεν εχω τετοια απωλεια,ηθελα απλα να σου γραψω να εχεις δυναμη και κουραγιο και να σκεφτεσαι την μανουλα σου..τωρα να πω το κλισε ολα ειναι στο προγραμμα?δεν λεει κατι αυτο το ξερω..να παρεμβουμε στο θανατο μπορουμε?οχι ρε μαρινα μου..καλη δυναμη.

----------


## Μουχλαλούδα

Μαρίνα, ήθελα να σου πω κάτι , αλλά δεν ήξερα τι..
είναι άδικο να γίνεται αυτό σίγουρα.. δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος στο τι θα σκέφτεσαι.
Πιστεύω πρέπει να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να νιώσει όλα τα συναισθήματα και να μη το καταπιέσεις..
δεν έχω ούτε εγώ χάσει κανένας για να σε καταλάβω σε τέτοιο βαθμό.. 
σου ευχομαι να έχεις κουράγιο

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

πολυ συγκινητικο το ποστ σου μαρινα...

κουραγιο  :Smile:

----------


## carrie

Μαρινα κ εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν τρεις μηνες. τον πρωτο μηνα, μπορω να πω και τον δευτερο, ήταν σαν να μην ειχε συμβει. μετα το συνειδητοποιησα. Μπορεις να της μιλας οποτε θελεις. Σε ακουει. Η μαμα σου δεν ειναι κατω απο μια λευκη πλακα, αυτο ειναι απλα ενα ολιγον μιζερο σημειο αναφορας για εμας τους ζωντανους που δε χωραει το μυαλο μας την απεραντοσυνη του συμπαντος και της αορατης φυσικης πραγματικοτητας. Η μαμα σου ειναι παντου και σε βλεπει και σε ακουει και θελει να προχωρησεις στη ζωη σου και να εισαι χαρουμενη. Μπορεις να της λες ολα αυτα που θελεις λοιπον, και σου εχει αφησει τοσα ευχαριστα χρονια που ησασταν μαζι. Οι επειστημονες λενε οτι χρονος δεν υπαρχει. Αρα γινονται ολα ταυτοχρονα. Οποτε ειστε μαζι, κανεις δε σβηνει το παρελθον σου, απλ απροσωρινα ζεις μια διαφορετικη πραγματικοτητα, και η μαμα σου ειναι παρα πολυ καλα εκει που ειναι, και θελει να σε βλεπει εσενα καλα. Αυτο ειναι το μονο που θα την στεναχωρουσε, να μην εισαι καλα και να μην προχωρας.

Φιλικα

Carrie

----------


## seleios

μαρινα μου με συγκινησαν παρα πολυ αυτα που εγραψες ομολογω πως εκλαψα γιατι καταλαβαινω απολυτα πως νιωθεις...  :Frown:   :Frown:  εγω οταν σκεφτομαι πως καποια στιγμη θα πεθανουμε ολοι, και η μανα μου, κλαιω

----------


## Kandy

Μαρινα μου ευχομαι κ γω με τη σειρα μου κουραγιο... Δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο κ δεν μπορω να σου δωσω συμβουλες.... Μπορει κ ν ακουστουν περιττες τωρα πια... Προσπαθησε απλα να βρισκεσαι με ανθρωπους που σε κανουν να χαμογελας... 
Μια ζεστη αγκαλια απο μενα................

----------


## deleted-member06-04-2015

Έχω περάσει ακριβώς το ίδιο,στην ηλικία των 12 ετών...
Δυστυχώς το πως ζει ο καθενας μετα από αυτό δεν περιγράφεται...
Προσωπικά ένιωθα σαν να ήμουν σε ενα ασχημο ονειρο και περιμενα καποιος να με ξυπνησει...Ποτε ομως δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο..
Τα γιατι που σε ακολουθουν μεγαλα και οι απαντησεις ανυπαρκτες...
Δεν υπαρχει γιατι σε αυτα τα θεματα.
Πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσεις και να πας παρα περα.Να συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου,γιατι η ζωη συνεχιζεται.
Εγώ δεν το έκανα, μετά από 8 χρόνια μπορεσα και ειπα οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω.Ήταν ελάχιστες οι φορές που έκλαψα μπροστά σε άλλους, ένα πενθος βουβό,κρυφό αλλά εσωτερικά πολύ έντονο.
Κράτα τις όμορφες στιγμές, είναι αυτό που μένει και σε γεμίζει με γλυκήτητα μετά τα πρώτα χρόνια πικρίας. 
Πραγματικά δεν εχω τι να πω, γιατι ακομα και τωρα ειναι στιγμες που νιωθω ολα αυτα που νιωθεις εσυ, 11 χρονια μετά...
Καλή δυναμη μεσα από την καρδιά μου

----------


## ioannis2

Μαρίνα σε καταλαβαίνω. Σε νοιώθω. 
Σου ευχομαι κουραγιο.
Όσο μπορείς προσπάθησε να είσαι κοντά σε δικούς σου ανθρώπους και να τους μιλάς, επιδίωξε τη συναναστροφή όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, προσπάθησε να σκέφτεσαι λιγότερο έντονα και κάνε συνέχεια πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Αυτά βοηθούν. Κάνε τα αυτά, διαφορετικά βυθίζεσαι. Και σκέψου αυτό δε θα θελε ποτε η μανα σου να το δει. Θα θελε πάντα να σε βλέπει να προοδεύεις και να σαι χαρούμενη, αυτό να ακολουθήσεις στη μνήμη της, σαν παρακαταθήκη αγάπης όταν σε κοιτάζει τώρα από ψηλά.

----------


## streidi

Μαρίνα, σου εύχομαι υπομονή...
Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και μη μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να σκέφτεσαι: είναι σωστό, δεν είναι κτλ. Είναι πολύ νωπή η απώλειά σου και είναι φυσιολογικό να κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς για να πονάς κάπως λιγότερο... Κάθε πληγή θέλει χρόνο και αέρα για να κλείσει, μην είσαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου, δώσε του όσο χώρο και τρυφερότητα θέλει.
Όσο για τις αναμνήσεις , θα είναι πάντα εκεί για σένα όταν τις χρειάζεσαι και πολύτιμες.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## naomi

Ότι και να σου πούμε τίποτα δεν θα μπορέσει να απαλύνει τον πόνο.Είναι τραγικό να χάνεις έναν άνθρωπο που αγαπάς...
Κάποιοι το ζούν και άλλοι θα το ζήσουν...Τρέμω και εγώ στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να ζήσω το ίδιο..
Αν ζούσε θα σου έλεγε να είσαι χαρούμενη και να σκέπτεσαι ότι είναι καλύτερο για σένα....
Κουράγιο..ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός....

----------


## oneofthosedays

ponaw,nevriazw,klaiw,fonazw....xamogelaw pernw kouragio..kai ante xana ta idia...exasa 2 polu kontinus mou anthrwpous prosfata kai en merei se niwthw fysika oxi apoluta...gt san th mana den uparxei tpt ALLO....sou fainontai ola anousia skeftesai to parelthon,stigmes kai xereis tpt dn tha nai xana to idio...ponaw...einai akomh nwris... oi plhges dn ekleisan..skeftomai oti kapoia stigmh isws zhsw to idio kai pathainw krish panikou kanw san trelh tremwwww klaiw...den xerw ti na sou pw...apla prospathise na zhseis xana...prosexe oxi apla na epiviwneis alla na zeis thn kathe stigmh..exalou ayta tha hthele kai h mama sou..

----------


## andria

Μαρίνα αλήθεια όποιος δεν έχει χάσει γονιό και κυρίως την μάνα δεν μπορεί να νιώσει τι πόνος τρομερός είναι. Είναι σαν να σου ξεριζώνουν την καρδιά. Σε τρεις μήνες θα γίνω και εγώ μανούλα σε δίδυμα όμως δεν μπορώ να το χαρώ καθόλου. Την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα κήδεψα την λατρεμένη μου μανούλα σε ηλικία 63 ετών και νιώθω ότι θα τρελαθώ. Ούτε καν τα εγγονάκια της δεν πρόλαβε να δει η καρδούλα μου. Ειλικρινά δεν με παρηγορεί τίποτα δεν με ευχαριστεί τίποτα και νιώθω ένα τεράστιο κενό. 
Είναι κάτι που δεν το είχα φανταστεί ότι θα χάσω τόσο νέα την μανούλα μου. Μόλις πριν 2 μήνες κάναμε Χριστούγεννα μαζί και χθες Καθαρά Δευτέρα ήταν η θέση της κενή. Ξεκίνησε με καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα τον Μάιο του 10 και τώρα τον Δεκέμβρη της πήγε στο κεφάλι. Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις ήταν χειρουργήσιμες ίσως της έδωσαν λάθος αγωγή και έπαθε υπονατριαιμία που την οδήγησε στον θάνατο. Την πήγαινα πάντα στους γιατρούς γιατί φοβόμουν υπερβολικά για εκείνην και δεν ήθελα ποτέ ο άγγελός μου να μου πάθει κάτι. Όλοι ήταν στον κόσμο τους, δεν ανησυχούσαν για το μόρφωμα που έβλεπαν στον πνεύμονα μου έλεγαν τίποτα δεν είναι. Ηλίθιοι γιατροί δε βλέπουν πόσοι άνθρωποι χάνονται ετησίως από καρκίνο του πνεύμονα? Πως μπορούν και είναι τόσο αμελείς και αδιαφορούν για τους ασθενείς τους? Λένε στον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα ότι ο ασθενής πάει καθυστερημένα στον γιατρό, εγώ την μανούλα την πήγα εγκαίρως με μόνη διαφορά ότι την πήγαινα σε καθυστερημένους γιατρούς. Ήταν άτυχη η καρδούλα μου. Άσε που ξεκίνησαν και του κόσμου οι απεργίες μαζί με την ασθένειά της. Χίλια δύο εμπόδια, τουλάχιστον να κερδίζαμε τον αγώνα και να την είχα κοντά μου την γλυκιά μου μανούλα. Σε αυτήν την καταραμένη χώρα απαγορεύεται να αρρωστήσεις. Πρέπει να ντρέπεσαι αν τύχον είσαι καρκινοπαθής. Ταλαιπωρήθηκε ο άγγελός μου. 
Την βλέπω συνέχεια στον ύπνο μου. Ο αντρούλης μου μου λέει εγώ θα σε βοηθήσω μαζί θα το ξεπεράσουμε όμως του λέω δεν μπορείς καρδούλα μου να μου πάρεις αυτόν τον πόνο που έχω μέσα μου, έχασα την μανούλα μου και ξέρεις πόσο την αγαπούσα. Η αδερφή μου επειδή είναι ελεύθερη νομίζει ότι είμαι σε καλύτερη θέση από εκείνη επειδή θα γεννήσω σε λίγο καιρό. Της λέω όμως ότι είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς είναι απαίσια. Εγώ θα πάω να γεννήσω και στα δωμάτια οι άλλες λεχώνες θα έχουν την μανούλα τους δίπλα να τις συμβουλεύει. Εμένα που θα είναι η μανούλα μου? 
Ο πατέρας μας είναι με εγκεφαλικό πρέπει να τον φροντίζουμε και εκείνον για αυτό σου λέω Μαρίνα μην ανησυχείς δεν το βιώνεις μόνο εσύ αυτό το κακό.
Τι απαίσιο πράγμα ο θάνατος? Πόσο δεδομένη είχα την μανούλα μου, δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα μου φύγει. Αγκαλιάζω τις φωτογραφίες της κλαίω ουρλιάζω και εκείνη δεν είναι εκεί να με ακούσει να με παρηγορήσει. Η αγκαλιά της μάνας είναι μία. 
Μανούλα μου γύρνα πίσω μου λείπεις, για ποιο ταξίδι κίνησες να πας......

----------


## Παστελι

Πραγματικα δεν μπορω καν να φανταστω οτι χανω καποιον απο τους 2 γονεις.Θα τρελλαθω εντελως και ειναι σχεδον 60 και οι 2.κουραγιο....

----------


## elen d

Καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς. Και γω εχασα τη μαμά μου όταν ήμουν 8 και τώρα έχασα και τον πατέρα μου. Έχεις υποθέτω τον πατέρα σου? Αδέλφια έχεις?? Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πώ μέσα από τη δική μου εμπειρία είναι προσπάθησε να ζήσεις με αυτό, όσο σκληρό και αν σου ακούγεται, έχεις ελπίζω ανθρώπους να μοιραστείς τον πόνο σου, προσπάθησε όμως να ζήσεις με τον μπαμπά σου και με τα αδέλφια σου-αν έχεις- 'οσο πιο δυνατά μπορείς. Μην χαθείς στον πόνο σου και χασεις πανέμορφες στιγμές με την υπολοιπη οικογένεια. Εγω ζούσα 20 χρονια με την σκια του θανατου της μητέρας μου και τώρα που εφυγε ο πατέρας μου καταλαβα πόσο με είχε απομακρύνει από αυτον...
Το ξέρω η ζωη ειναι αδικη...Δεν ειμαστε όλοι το ιδιο τυχεροι...
Λυπάμαι πολυ...

----------


## marina6

Σχεδόν 5 χρόνια μετά... Σήμερα γιορτή της μητέρας έπεσα τυχαία ξανά σε αυτή τη σελίδα, σε αυτό το post που είχα κάνει... Περίεργη που είναι η ζωή, δε συμφωνείτε; Κοιτάω αυτά που έγραφα και ταυτίστηκα. Μετά από λίγο βλέπω το nickname και βλέπω ότι ήμουν εγώ εκείνες τις πρώτες μέρες....Που δε θέλω να θυμάμαι... "Ακόμη μου λείπεις μαμά μου - δε θα σε ξεχάσω ποτέ...! Προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου, να προοδεύω και να κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό θέλεις και αυτό θα σου δώσει χαρά! Είμαι περήφανη για σένα, για το θάρρος , την καλοσύνη, την αγάπη που μας έδωσες, ! Ήσουν πάντα ο φύλακας άγγελος μου και ξέρω ότι συνεχίζεις να είσαι από εκεί ψηλά... Σ'αγαπάω πάρα πάρα πολύ Μαμά μου!!!!" Θα τη θυμάμαι για πάντα γιατί όσο τη θυμάμαι τόσο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει έστω και νοερά στη ζωή μου... Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια παιδιά να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου μετά από μια τέτοια απώλεια... Μου λείπει πάρα πολύ............Καλό σας απόγευμα...

----------


## Αναζητηση

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................................

----------


## ioannis2

> Σχεδόν 5 χρόνια μετά... Σήμερα γιορτή της μητέρας έπεσα τυχαία ξανά σε αυτή τη σελίδα, σε αυτό το post που είχα κάνει... Περίεργη που είναι η ζωή, δε συμφωνείτε; Κοιτάω αυτά που έγραφα και ταυτίστηκα. Μετά από λίγο βλέπω το nickname και βλέπω ότι ήμουν εγώ εκείνες τις πρώτες μέρες....Που δε θέλω να θυμάμαι... "Ακόμη μου λείπεις μαμά μου - δε θα σε ξεχάσω ποτέ...! Προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου, να προοδεύω και να κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό θέλεις και αυτό θα σου δώσει χαρά! Είμαι περήφανη για σένα, για το θάρρος , την καλοσύνη, την αγάπη που μας έδωσες, ! Ήσουν πάντα ο φύλακας άγγελος μου και ξέρω ότι συνεχίζεις να είσαι από εκεί ψηλά... Σ'αγαπάω πάρα πάρα πολύ Μαμά μου!!!!" Θα τη θυμάμαι για πάντα γιατί όσο τη θυμάμαι τόσο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει έστω και νοερά στη ζωή μου... Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια παιδιά να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου μετά από μια τέτοια απώλεια... Μου λείπει πάρα πολύ............Καλό σας απόγευμα...


Πολύ ωραίο το μήνυμα σου! 
Κουράγιο! Φαινεσαι όμως δυνατος χαρακτηρας που προχωρησε τη ζωη του!

----------


## marina6

Αυτό μου έλεγαν όλοι. Είσαι δυνατή δε σε φοβάμαι...Δυστυχώς αυτοί που φαινομενικά ειμαι δυνατοί, αυτοί ειναι οι πιο ευαίσθητοι... :-(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ΕΝΟΕΙς οτι αυτοι που ειναι οι πιο ευαισθητοι παρεμιναν ευαισθητοι επειδη φροντισαν να εξασφαλισουν στον εαυτο τους τη καταληλη θορακιση που τους εκανε πιο δυνατους.
η δυναμη ομως ειναι μια αδυναμια.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα κανεις μελος καλο κουραγιο κ ολα θα σου πανε καλυτερα γεμισε την ζωη σου με ανθρωπους για σενα συντροφο φιλους απο ολα

----------


## δελφίνι

Μαρίνα πόσο χρονών ήταν η μαμά σου όταν έφυγε; Πόσο χρονών είσαι εσύ; Πολύ συγκινητικό το ποστ σου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!

----------


## marina6

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Σήμερα, πάλι εδώ στη γιορτή της μητέρας, θέλησα να γράψω κάτι, εδώ που δε με γνωρίζει κανείς... Έτσι για τη μνήμη της... Γιατί μου λείπει πολύ, γιατί όσο μεγαλώνω τόσο πιο πολύ συνειδητοποιώ πόσο ΜΑΝΑ ήταν με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης.
Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε εσάς, εγώ όμως όταν είμαι χάλια, όταν περνάω δύσκολα τη βλέπω στον ύπνο μου με κάποιον τρόπο... Δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει μετά, κόλαση-παράδεισος, μια άλλη ζωή, κάτι όμως υπάρχει... Δε γίνεται να χανόμαστε έτσι απλά...
Δύσκολη η απώλεια, δεν ξεπερνιέται ποτέ. Απλά μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με αυτή. Ζορίστηκα πολύ να απαγκιστρωθώ, γιατί η μητέρα μου δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αποτελούσε τα θεμέλια του σπιτιού μας. Με κρίσεις πανικού αρχικά, με μεγάλο ζόρι γιατί όλοι ήμασταν σε πένθος και η ψυχολογία μας ήταν στα τάρταρα, σιγά-σιγά άρχισα να βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου. Έναν εαυτό όμως λίγο διαφορετικό πλέον... Με καινούρια στοιχεία, με μεγαλύτερη ωριμότητα θέλοντας και μη. Λένε ότι όσο έχουμε τη μαμά μας, είμαστε πάντα παιδιά... Ε εγώ γέρασα απότομα. Προσπαθώ όμως κάπου βαθιά μέσα μου, να βρίσκω κάποιες πτυχές του εαυτού μου, του άλλου, του ξέγνοιαστου.

Σε όποιον έχασε τη μητέρα του λοιπόν και είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση και στέγνωσε πλέον από δάκρυα και πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί, υπομονή... Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω, γιατί ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος ψυχολόγος και όχι ο καλύτερος γιατρός. Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δε γιατρεύεται ποτέ απλά επουλώνεται επιφανειακά.

Σε όσους έχετε τη μητέρα σας, χαρείτε την όσο είναι ο καιρός... Οι στιγμές δεν επιστρέφουν ποτέ πίσω. Ρουφήξτε τις στιγμές μαζί της...

_Σ'αγαπάω μαμά μου και μου λείπεις πολύ. Ήσουν θησαυρός και ελπίζω με κάποιον τρόπο να με ακούς..._

----------


## Demi71

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Σήμερα, πάλι εδώ στη γιορτή της μητέρας, θέλησα να γράψω κάτι, εδώ που δε με γνωρίζει κανείς... Έτσι για τη μνήμη της... Γιατί μου λείπει πολύ, γιατί όσο μεγαλώνω τόσο πιο πολύ συνειδητοποιώ πόσο ΜΑΝΑ ήταν με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης.
> Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε εσάς, εγώ όμως όταν είμαι χάλια, όταν περνάω δύσκολα τη βλέπω στον ύπνο μου με κάποιον τρόπο... Δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει μετά, κόλαση-παράδεισος, μια άλλη ζωή, κάτι όμως υπάρχει... Δε γίνεται να χανόμαστε έτσι απλά...
> Δύσκολη η απώλεια, δεν ξεπερνιέται ποτέ. Απλά μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με αυτή. Ζορίστηκα πολύ να απαγκιστρωθώ, γιατί η μητέρα μου δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αποτελούσε τα θεμέλια του σπιτιού μας. Με κρίσεις πανικού αρχικά, με μεγάλο ζόρι γιατί όλοι ήμασταν σε πένθος και η ψυχολογία μας ήταν στα τάρταρα, σιγά-σιγά άρχισα να βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου. Έναν εαυτό όμως λίγο διαφορετικό πλέον... Με καινούρια στοιχεία, με μεγαλύτερη ωριμότητα θέλοντας και μη. Λένε ότι όσο έχουμε τη μαμά μας, είμαστε πάντα παιδιά... Ε εγώ γέρασα απότομα. Προσπαθώ όμως κάπου βαθιά μέσα μου, να βρίσκω κάποιες πτυχές του εαυτού μου, του άλλου, του ξέγνοιαστου.
> 
> Σε όποιον έχασε τη μητέρα του λοιπόν και είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση και στέγνωσε πλέον από δάκρυα και πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί, υπομονή... Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω, γιατί ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος ψυχολόγος και όχι ο καλύτερος γιατρός. Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δε γιατρεύεται ποτέ απλά επουλώνεται επιφανειακά.
> 
> Σε όσους έχετε τη μητέρα σας, χαρείτε την όσο είναι ο καιρός... Οι στιγμές δεν επιστρέφουν ποτέ πίσω. Ρουφήξτε τις στιγμές μαζί της...
> 
> _Σ'αγαπάω μαμά μου και μου λείπεις πολύ. Ήσουν θησαυρός και ελπίζω με κάποιον τρόπο να με ακούς..._




Γεια σου Μαρίνα... ειμαι η Δήμητρα κι έχασα κι εγώ τη μαμά μου πριν λίγες μέρες στις 26 Οκτωβρη ,ανημερα της γιορτής μου ... σε διαβάζω και κλαίω . Η μαμά μου ήταν τα πάντα για μένα όπως ήταν και η δική σου η μαμά!! Να την θυμάσαι πάντα!!!!

----------


## Badhusband

> Σχεδόν 5 χρόνια μετά... Σήμερα γιορτή της μητέρας έπεσα τυχαία ξανά σε αυτή τη σελίδα, σε αυτό το post που είχα κάνει... Περίεργη που είναι η ζωή, δε συμφωνείτε; Κοιτάω αυτά που έγραφα και ταυτίστηκα. Μετά από λίγο βλέπω το nickname και βλέπω ότι ήμουν εγώ εκείνες τις πρώτες μέρες....Που δε θέλω να θυμάμαι... "Ακόμη μου λείπεις μαμά μου - δε θα σε ξεχάσω ποτέ...! Προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου, να προοδεύω και να κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό θέλεις και αυτό θα σου δώσει χαρά! Είμαι περήφανη για σένα, για το θάρρος , την καλοσύνη, την αγάπη που μας έδωσες, ! Ήσουν πάντα ο φύλακας άγγελος μου και ξέρω ότι συνεχίζεις να είσαι από εκεί ψηλά... Σ'αγαπάω πάρα πάρα πολύ Μαμά μου!!!!" Θα τη θυμάμαι για πάντα γιατί όσο τη θυμάμαι τόσο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει έστω και νοερά στη ζωή μου... Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια παιδιά να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου μετά από μια τέτοια απώλεια... Μου λείπει πάρα πολύ............Καλό σας απόγευμα...


Μαρίνα καταρχήν λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλεια.
Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί μέχρι τα 32 μου(36 τώρα) έχασα και τον Πατέρα μου και την Μητέρα μου από τον ίδιο λόγο.
Πάντα θα μας λείπουν γιατί όπως είπες ήταν Μητέρα και για εμένα και Πατέρας με Μ και Π κεφαλαίο.
Στεναχωρέθηκα και για τους 2 αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για την Μητέρα μου γιατί ήταν αυτή που πέρασα μαζί της όλα τα δύσκολα με τα ψυχολογικά μου προβλήματα αλλα και τα προβλήματα μου γενικά.
Την βλέπω συνέχεια στον ύπνο μου και πάντα μου χαμογελάει.Και μόνο αυτό με ηρεμεί.
Πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε και να κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε για εμάς.Και μόνο αυτό θα έκανε πολύ ευτιχισμένα τα πρόσωπα που έχουν φύγει.Και εγώ το προσπαθώ γιατί ξέρω οτι αυτό θα ήθελαν.
Κράτα γερά και να την αγαπάς το ίδιο όπως την αγαπούσες πάντα.Οι άνθρωποι "φεύγουν" αλλά η αγάπη δεν παύει ποτέ να υπάρχει.
Κουράγιο φίλη μου και ότι καλύτερο από εδώ και πέρα.

----------

